# Layout of the Day 8-02-10 - 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Wednesday I had the pleasure of meeting Dave Goodson from NWRCS for the first time. Dave has been a dealer of our's since 2008 and I finally got the chance to match that great radio voice of his to a very nice and knowledgeable gentlemen! Even though I got us lost driving to his home, he graciously invited us their to talk business, and view his tremendous layout prior to the tour. Dave has done a fabulous job with the layout design and construction of all his trestles, bridge supports, buildings, smooth elevations grades between mountians, log & ice mill plants, multiple turn-tables, tunnels, and especially "Mr. Potato Head." Yes, Mr. Potato Head. It's quite a site. Enjoy, and thanks Dave...we had a great time and thanks for the invite!


































































































































































































































































































Thanks,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Rick for all the Pictures. Those are some great layouts. 
I made a 20 ft curve that is on a grade. When I got done I thought it looked to perfect. But after seeing what Cave has done with some curves I now have ideas on how to dress my curve up to make it look better. 

Great looking layout dave. Rick's pictures has given us the best look at your layout


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
The new wall looks great! The pictures sure bring back some great memories of our visit with you last year! I'm only sorry I couldn't come back this year for the convention! 
People,
Take a good look at this layout because _what you are seeing is a true operator's layout! _By this I mean that trains don't just run around in circles looking pretty. If you will notice, the layout mimicks a full size railroad in that there are destinations where the trains are to go to, places where the engineer must build his (or her) consist, waybills to tell you what your assignment is for that session, etc... Dave has been (and I hope he will jump in here to give a better explanation) doing this for longer than I have been in large scale! He holds "operating sessions" on every other Friday (or at least he used to) where as many as 20(?) operators have shown up. It's a completely new experience and by all accounts, one not to be missed!

Dave's moniker, "Curmudgeon" (aka TOC) is the way most of us know him and in a way that's too bad! TOC can be somewhat ascerbic in his posts but he can always back them up with factual experience and a relentless honesty! TOC doesn't post nearly as much as he used to and that's too bad! For over a decade TOC reviewed and devised fixes for the flaws in the new Bachmann products. Everything from the Shay to the K benefitted from Dave's expertise. Meeting Dave in person (or talking to him on the phone), you quickly realize that he has a wonderful personality and is very helpful and encouraging (sorry Dave if I blew your cover) and he is frightfully intelligent! I have to admit I was a bit nervous at first because I started off just like most of us as a complete "neophyte" and I was worried about how to approach him but I shouldn't have been. He helped me as he has many others and I am now a firm believer in r/c battery control! Please excuse me for gushing on like this but I don't get the chance to do this very often and Dave is definitely one who deserves it! If you ever get a chance to meet the Goodson's you will quickly find that they are two of the nicest people you will ever meet!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the all the images of Dave's layout. In the past, I've seen just bits and pieces. You've covered it so very well. What a wonderful layout to run operations on. There's so many neat dioramas to pick out and enjoy.

Wonderful layout, Dave.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Rick for the photos of Dave's great layout. Like Stan, I too had only seen bits of the layout before. Dave, what a neat layout for operations!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics of Daves layout. Always wondered what it looked like now we know. fantastic. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick, 
You keep taking pictures and we'll keep looking at them... 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Rick 

Thank You 

Randy


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, Rick. 
Had 446 individual names in the guest book today. 
Figure the 10% who never sign a guest book and kids, we had 500 in 6 hours. 

9 operators to run, good thing, my feet hurt so bad tonight I can't walk well. 

The really interesting part was the inaugural run of the DC-27 prototype. 

One of my regulars ran it all day. 

He liked creeping up on folks at about a 2smph speed. 

The Design Consideration-27 gearbox is what some of us had hoped it would be. 

29:1 ratio, Pittman 9000 series motor, NO stupid flywheel, NO "free-wheeling", but no worm lock, either. 

Smooth starts on an uphill grade with a train. 

We will wring this out for another month or so before finalising it, and the manufacturer can do a production run. 

Of course, those who like "slot trains" won't like it, as the speed is more to prototype, but for those who don't like 60smph, it's smething to behold. 

Back into sleep mode. 

TOC


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Dave, and guys thanks for the compliments on the pictures. We had a great time visiting Dave's layout and his layout is actually a working railroad not just "loop-de-loop." That's my new word of the day. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 

P.S. more layouts to come...


----------

